

Meet 'The Best Technology Reviewer On The Planet,' Who Is Only 20 Years Old - allisona
http://www.businessinsider.com/meet-marques-brownlee-the-best-technology-reviewer-on-the-planet-2014-8

======
mdeeks
MKBHD is the only thing on youtube that I have ever subscribed to on purpose.
I watch almost all of his videos when they come out. He's the reason I own a
Nexus 5 and why many of my friends own Audio-Technica headphones now.

The guy is great and deserves the attention.

------
AwesomeTogether
Of course he's only 20. We'd have it no other way.

